# The golden rule of music: set the classics free.



## vavaving (Apr 20, 2009)

Isn't it about time that everyone, capable of listening, be given some encouragement and access to this amusing well of inspiration? Classical music may turn out to be our fountain of youth; one which has remained vastly untapped for hundreds of years...

Imagine the good which may result from its omnipresence.


----------



## vavaving (Apr 20, 2009)

Yeah, I'll probably donate a lot of my collection to a library, eventually; although people would still have to seek it out like treasure hunters, like myself.


----------

